# Problems accessing Turbotax self-employed from the Uber Dashboard



## DMV2101 (Nov 23, 2018)

Before anyone answer please read carefully, so I don't get inundated with people telling me what I'm already doing. I've used Turbotax for the past two years thanks to Uber. I logged into the Uber Dashboard and went to the "Tax Information Tab". I see the following text.

*Free and easy filing with TurboTax*
As an Uber driver-partner, you have access to special discounts and tax services through TurboTax. Learn how you can take advantage of them.

but no button to take me to the turbotax website as per usual to access the discount. The only link I have is one to quickbooks pro.

I'm trying to remember if there was a certain specific date when the link shows up or if something else is going on.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I've been trying for quite a while to.

Keep getting a 422 error and i can't even get to the tax page.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I believe they have to have the 1099's out by the end of of January. Maybe that's when it becomes active on the web.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm assuming that uber can access my tax info at the GLH?

In the event i can't (EVER) access the tax tab.a

I also can't access "profile" either.

Seriously fubar.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I want to say last year I was not able to access the TurboTax until a later Point. I just don't remember what that point was lol I want to say it was the beginning or even the middle of February


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Just to my experience, I like TaxAct more. (paid version)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DMV2101 said:


> Before anyone answer please read carefully, so I don't get inundated with people telling me what I'm already doing. I've used Turbotax for the past two years thanks to Uber. I logged into the Uber Dashboard and went to the "Tax Information Tab". I see the following text.
> 
> *Free and easy filing with TurboTax*
> As an Uber driver-partner, you have access to special discounts and tax services through TurboTax. Learn how you can take advantage of them.
> ...


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

IRS Free File 
https://www.irs.gov/filing/free-file-do-your-federal-taxes-for-free


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

i was able to get to my year end summery from my Uber dashboard on my computer . All thats avalible now isyour year end summery. They have until Feb. 28 2020 to mail you 1099K. Or online till April 1 2020,. May turbo tax isnt ready yet online


----------



## DMV2101 (Nov 23, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> IRS Free File
> https://www.irs.gov/filing/free-file-do-your-federal-taxes-for-free


I appreciate you putting the IRS Free File in here for those that qualify, sadly as my gross income is over $69,000 (due to my regular job, not Uber income) I can't file through it online.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I've been trying for quite a while to.


As have I. Nothing there yet. I hope it pops up.

I found it very easy to file for this type of work using the TurboTax for Self-Employed through the dashboard. Even got my small refund within a couple of weeks.


----------



## LD598 (Aug 24, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> i was able to get to my year end summery from my Uber dashboard on my computer . All thats avalible now isyour year end summery. They have until Feb. 28 2020 to mail you 1099K. Or online till April 1 2020,. May turbo tax isnt ready yet online


Huh.. interesting. My Uber year end summary isn't available yet online. Anyone else able to get theirs?


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

LD598 said:


> Huh.. interesting. My Uber year end summary isn't available yet online. Anyone else able to get theirs?


I did. It's all I'll get in lieu of a 1099. I'm just showing the basics. I've cropped out my actual yearly pay.


----------



## daveinlv (Jun 9, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Just to my experience, I like TaxAct more. (paid version)


I used to use TaxAct, the free version for the last 10 years or so, up till I started driving for Uber, and for the damn pittance Uber pays I'm damn sure NOT going to PAY to my taxes, yes I KNOW you can deduct the cost but still you have to pay it up front, and since I'm on social security and a small pension, wasting money for either Taxact or Turbotax aint in the cards...



LD598 said:


> Huh.. interesting. My Uber year end summary isn't available yet online. Anyone else able to get theirs?


Got mine last week... Just waiting for the TurboTax selfemployed link to appear....


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

I can open Turbo Tax now from Uber, but I cannot figure out how to IMPORT the data to TurboTax. Can't find an import button like before.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> i was able to get to my year end summery from my Uber dashboard on my computer . All thats avalible now isyour year end summery. They have until Feb. 28 2020 to mail you 1099K. Or online till April 1 2020,. May turbo tax isnt ready yet online


They have to give you your 1099-K by Jan 31. They have later dates to supply it to the IRS.

*Filing Deadlines & Procedures*
Your Form 1099-Ks are due to merchants by January 31. In addition, your Form 1099-K is due to the Internal Revenue Service by the following dates:


February 28 for paper filing. For more information review General Instructions for Certain Information Returns.
March 31 for electronic filing using the online FIRE System (Filing Information Returns Electronically). For more information review Publication 1220 (PDF).


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I did a lot of prep work on Wednesday using Lyfts Turbo Tax self employed. Works great.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Jbstevens88 said:


> I can open Turbo Tax now from Uber, but I cannot figure out how to IMPORT the data to TurboTax. Can't find an import button like before.


It doesn't seem to have the integration like last year. That made it easier. Last year, I _seem_ to remember that TT automatically imported what I made. Since I didn't get a 1099 of any kind, that made it easier for me to know what to do. Also, TT Self-Employed _was_ completely free. Now it's not. Only TT's basic filing is. Maybe they just made it free once in hopes of us using them again, but paying for it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

dgates01 said:


> It doesn't seem to have the integration like last year. That made it easier. Last year, I _seem_ to remember that TT automatically imported what I made. Since I didn't get a 1099 of any kind, that made it easier for me to know what to do. Also, TT Self-Employed _was_ completely free. Now it's not. Only TT's basic filing is. Maybe they just made it free once in hopes of us using them again, but paying for it.


TurboTax self-employed wasn't "free". Uber and Lyft had some agreement with them where they were able to offer it to us drivers for free. I don't know what the arrangement was but you had to log in through the Lyft or Uber promo offer within the app to get it for free. In order to get both state and federal free you had to have your taxes completed by the end of February. Otherwise I believe only state was free if you didn't have it completed by the end of February


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> TurboTax self-employed wasn't "free". Uber and Lyft had some agreement with them where they were able to offer it to us drivers for free.


That's is what I meant. But it doesn't seem to be the case this year.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I know Lyft is offering it as one of their Rewards on their Uber Pro equivalent program LOL if you're a good Aunt you get to do your taxes for free. You have until the end of January to get your reward points LOL


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

I was able to get through the process and it was free to file. But they sure try to sell you all kinds of stuff during the journey. And I did it without a 1099, just the tax summary numbers.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

dgates01 said:


> I was able to get through the process and it was free to file. But they sure try to sell you all kinds of stuff during the journey. And I did it without a 1099, just the tax summary numbers.
> 
> View attachment 406068


How did you access it? Did you go through Uber app?


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> How did you access it? Did you go through Uber app?


I accessed it on my PC, through the driver login at uber.com


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

dgates01 said:


> I accessed it on my PC, through the driver login at uber.com


Right but did you just go to the TurboTax website or did you click on some link within the Uber app


----------



## Stanley B (May 5, 2016)

Click on the turbo tax link from the Uber driver dashboard. When you login to Turbo Tax using that link, you will see Uber's branding and get the free offer.


----------



## jeffel (Jul 28, 2017)

I tried the link today, and, when I login, I still don't get the discount. I have tried clearing my cookies, but it never makes a difference. It wants to charge me $130 at the end no matter how many times I click the link in Uber.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

jeffel said:


> I tried the link today, and, when I login, I still don't get the discount. I have tried clearing my cookies, but it never makes a difference. It wants to charge me $130 at the end no matter how many times I click the link in Uber.


Before yesterday, there would just be a link to the basic TurboTax on the Uber page. Then yesterday the link was specifically for TurboTax for the Self-Employed. For me anyway.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

jeffel said:


> I tried the link today, and, when I login, I still don't get the discount. I have tried clearing my cookies, but it never makes a difference. It wants to charge me $130 at the end no matter how many times I click the link in Uber.


Hmmmm I wonder if they are offering it the same way Lyft is. Lyft is only offering it for free for gold status and higher drivers. I 
May be wrong on the status levels but I know last time I looked it did not appear as if they were offering it free to everyone this year



Stanley B said:


> Click on the turbo tax link from the Uber driver dashboard. When you login to Turbo Tax using that link, you will see Uber's branding and get the free offer.





dgates01 said:


> Before yesterday, there would just be a link to the basic TurboTax on the Uber page. Then yesterday the link was specifically for TurboTax for the Self-Employed. For me anyway.


Thank you @Stanley B
What is your guys's Uber Pro status?


----------



## jeffel (Jul 28, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Hmmmm I wonder if they are offering it the same way Lyft is. Lyft is only offering it for free for gold status and higher drivers. I
> May be wrong on the status levels but I know last time I looked it did not appear as if they were offering it free to everyone this year
> 
> Thank you @Stanley B
> What is your guys's Uber Pro status?


I'm a gold level driver, and I've driven enough to earn gold for the next period.


----------



## Stanley B (May 5, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Thank you @Stanley B
> What is your guys's Uber Pro status?


Blue for me. My acceptance rate is 35% and cancellation rate is 27%.


----------



## jeffel (Jul 28, 2017)

Called TurboTax. They had me clear everything from my tax return. That didn't do anything other than delete a couple hours worth of work. Then they said they give up and I should ask Uber. Ugh. Anyone else been able to get it to work? I'm not about to pay $130 for something that should be free.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

jeffel said:


> Called TurboTax. They had me clear everything from my tax return. That didn't do anything other than delete a couple hours worth of work. Then they said they give up and I should ask Uber. Ugh. Anyone else been able to get it to work? I'm not about to pay $130 for something that should be free.


Perhaps you don't have the proper link yet? As people have stated, they are initially only getting the basic TurboTax link and then at some point the link is showing up for self employed. What does your link specifically say? Are you accessing the dashboard through your computer our phone and are you going in through the internet browser or through the app?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

dgates01 said:


> I did. It's all I'll get in lieu of a 1099. I'm just showing the basics. I've cropped out my actual yearly pay.
> 
> View attachment 403604


I'll guess a bit over $8000


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> I'll guess a bit over $8000


Net, it was 8 bucks shy of 10K. I just do Eats, and only part-time at that.


----------



## jeffel (Jul 28, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Perhaps you don't have the proper link yet? As people have stated, they are initially only getting the basic TurboTax link and then at some point the link is showing up for self employed. What does your link specifically say? Are you accessing the dashboard through your computer our phone and are you going in through the internet browser or through the app?


I'm accessing it through the computer. The link in Uber says you get free TurboTax self employed. That link takes me to a TurboTax page which says that Uber drivers save $90 on TurboTax self-employed, which is the total cost. Right below that it says, Get Started for Free. I click that button and log in to my TurboTax. But then it just looks like the normal TurboTax, and they still try to charge me at the end.


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

I mentioned this on another thread but I encountered all these same issues last year when filing. Had someone on the phone from Turbotax for nearly 45 min to an hour before it was resolved (this including clearing my cache and cookies which really sucks cause I don't remember all my saved passwords to my various financial institutions)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

El Gato said:


> I mentioned this on another thread but I encountered all these same issues last year when filing. Had someone on the phone from Turbotax for nearly 45 min to an hour before it was resolved (this including clearing my cache and cookies which really sucks cause I don't remember all my saved passwords to my various financial institutions)


What did they do to fix it? Clearing your cache shouldnt reset your passwords. clearing the data may though


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

I was able to get TT Self Employed through the Uber dashboard. It had $90.00 slashed out and showed $0. But it did say pay only when you file, whatever the hell that means.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

BCS DRIVER said:


> I was able to get TT Self Employed through the Uber dashboard. It had $90.00 slashed out and showed $0. *But it did say pay only when you file, whatever the hell that means.*


Mine said the same, but there was no charge at the very end.


----------



## jeffel (Jul 28, 2017)

So has anyone gotten it to work? After TurboTax told me they weren't sure what was wrong, and it must be Uber's fault, I called Uber. They proceeded to ask me if Delaware is still a state in the US. Yes, really. Then they told me that it should be free. I said that was why I was calling. Then they basically said they didn't know why it wasn't working either. Is there something I'm doing wrong? If anyone else has gotten it to work, could you tell me what steps you took?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I've yet to get into the uber tax page.

I totaled up all my payments for 2019 and wrote it up on my taxes, i'm assuming i won' get a 1099 but i did report my uber income anyone (on top of $_15,000 _in cash) The $150 in uber is nothing lol...

So still can't access my tax page. I opted to use the free tax software from the IRS. Was hoping to use the Turbotax for free from uber but oh well.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I've yet to get into the uber tax page.
> 
> I totaled up all my payments for 2019 and wrote it up on my taxes, i'm assuming i won' get a 1099 but i did report my uber income anyone (on top of $_15,000 _in cash) The $150 in uber is nothing lol...
> 
> So still can't access my tax page. I opted to use the free tax software from the IRS. Was hoping to use the Turbotax for free from uber but oh well.


Did you try it from a computer and not phone check that you don't have cookies turn off I can get on from my computer and my Google book.


----------



## Stanley B (May 5, 2016)

jeffel said:


> So has anyone gotten it to work?


I had no issues filing this past Monday with the free Turbo tax version through Uber. I logged into the Uber driver login page from my computer, clicked on the turbo tax for self employed link in the tax section, logged into turbo tax with my previous login info, completed my taxes, and then officially filed on Monday, no charge for federal or state filing (Colorado).

If you aren't seeing the Uber logo within Turbo Tax, then you probably aren't getting the free version. I don't think everyone gets it, and it could be based on earnings as well. My K1 from Uber was $90K+. I don't have any preferred pro status, but I have gotten the free version for 2 or 3 years now, and have been driving for 5 years.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Stanley B said:


> I had no issues filing this past Monday with the free Turbo tax version through Uber. I logged into the Uber driver login page from my computer, clicked on the turbo tax for self employed link in the tax section, logged into turbo tax with my previous login info, completed my taxes, and then officially filed on Monday, no charge for federal or state filing (Colorado).
> 
> If you aren't seeing the Uber logo within Turbo Tax, then you probably aren't getting the free version. I don't think everyone gets it, and it could be based on earnings as well. My K1 from Uber was $90K+. I don't have any preferred pro status, but I have gotten the free version for 2 or 3 years now, and have been driving for 5 years.


I'm the same as @Stanley B. Except for the 90,000. I tried but Unfortunately I fell short coming in it 89,000&#128517; I've been driving 5 years and this is the third year I've used it for free. I don't know if they had it the years before and I just didn't know or what. You do have to go into your tax settings, I believe. not tax information and it's all the way down at the bottom. You might have to go in through the internet browser and not through your app. I'm not sure. I know to download your tax documents you have to go in through the browser and not the app. I can still do it from my phone but I can't bring up the document to download if I go in through the app


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You need to go to a Subway for the Turbotax password.

Didn't you get the memo ? :laugh:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> You need to go to a Subway for the Turbotax password.
> 
> Didn't you get the memo ? :laugh:


But you have to hit Diamond status first to get your Subway. So Diamond status➡Subway ➡TurboTax ➡ empty checking account


----------



## Stanley B (May 5, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm the same as @Stanley B. &#128517; I've been driving 5 years and this is the third year I've used it for free.


But you and I both know that free turbo tax is a very minor token compared to all the times we've been screwed by Uber over rhe past 5 years. And the introduction of comfort is one of the worst things that Uber could have done to many longer term drivers that know how to play the game.


----------

